# dappled boer doe!



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

She's not a purebred papered or anything just a commercial 

Her mother is a boer
And sire is a boer x nubian, 
But I think she looks good!
What do you think?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I LOOOOOVEEEE HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want one!! (hearts) -


❤Kayla❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty Doe.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks guys! 

When she's bigger should I breed her to my dappled buck or a traditional? I want to get dappled kids,

She has 3 diffrent colours on her
She has brown and white then grayish on her


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Breeding dapples to dapples will give you the best chance at producing dapples. No guarantees, but it will increase your odds.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty! I love dappled paints!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Lucky you!!! Love the dapples!!!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks guys! 

I'll give it a shot and hopefully I will get some dapples, I am going to breed her next year when she gets bigger,


Do you guys go by weight or age?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

She's a pretty little thing.  I go by weight and age...over a hundred pounds and over a year old...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I go more by age. But I breed for 4-h wethers. So my does get bred in august and kid in january. So if I retain any doe kids the will not be bred till the following august. So I have 8 jr. Does born this past spring and they will not be bred till next august. I know dairy goats normally get bred at 8 months and 80 pounds but with my boers I like them to be older and bigger.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my.. That's a pretty doe right there.


----------

